# Danny Carey kicks ass.



## Drew (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKwLKWNqZ78&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH-g9M_Mid8&mode=related&search=


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

I used to play with a drummer who was Danny Carey's biggest fan. Dude was a damn good drummer. Damn good.


To bad he was frickin' insane, practically. 

Danny Carey is way too good for that band.


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2007)

Au contraire, le Wolf of less-than-vibrant exterior, Tool kicks ass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

They may, but they aren't very technical or... I dunno. They lack something. They are all mediocre, whereas DC is very good.

I'm not a Tool fan.


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2007)

You're missing out, bro. Download the title track of Lateralus off iTunes or something - if you don't like it, I'll mail you the $.99 you lost on it.  

The thing with Tool is Adam Jones is really more of a second bassist than a guitarist... Taken like that, their music makes a lot more sense. Also, Maynard James Keenan is a phenominal lyricist - the only thing that could make "Eulogy" any better is if it was written _after_ Creed broke out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

I have Lateralus.  It's eh. Hey, who are you to tell me! You like Ulrich Schnauss! 

I think the guitar player and the singer are mediocre. Kind of bland. The bass player has good tone... I can't say much beyond that. He's not bad, I guess.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2007)

I love Tool, but I actually prefer A Perfect Circle even more. Totally different sound I realize, but I think that's Maynards best work in terms of singing (not necessarily lyrics). I also like the less dense, more melodic sound APC puts out. That being said, Undertow and Aenima are both epic albums.


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 18, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I have Lateralus.  It's eh. Hey, who are you to tell me! You like Ulrich Schnauss!
> 
> I think the guitar player and the singer are mediocre. Kind of bland. The bass player has good tone... I can't say much beyond that. He's not bad, I guess.



Seriously, I read comments like this and wonder how its possible that we live on the same planet. Maynard bland? Adam bland? Not technical? 

Dude, did you listen? I mean really listen? Maynard is one of the most copied yet least imitated singers since Robert Plant. Adam's guitar parts are always perfect, subtly difficult, yet sound easy, and are never overplayed. Justin Chancellor is a MONSTER bass player, and both he and Adam overlap so well that their sound is totally unique. 

When I hear comments like this, I find it hard to believe that the commenter made more than a cursory listen, because it's just not honestly possible to listen to Tool and not be blown away by the musicianship, band interplay, and technical ability. And they CRUSH live.

There isn't a serious metal band in the world that doesn't owe something to Tool. Everyone from the least serious musicians (the dursts and the stapps of the world) to the most technically masterful bands (Meshuggah, for example) cite Tool as an influence. 

I mean, cmon, opinions are nice, but they aren't all equivalent. More to the point, to the extent that individuals are judged by the quality of their opinions, ones credibility comes into question when that individual's opinions are obtuse.


----------



## Leon (Jan 18, 2007)

Tool is the reason i bought my RG7621. therefore, Tool is the greatest band on the planet


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

ChaNce said:


> I mean, cmon, opinions are nice, but they aren't all equivalent. More to the point, to the extent that individuals are judged by the quality of their opinions, ones credibility comes into question when that individual's opinions are obtuse.


Wow, I just got pwned by a newb. 

Listen, man. I HAVE THEIR FUCKING ALBUMS!  I didn't say I hate them, but they honestly do not impress me very much, outside of Danny Carey's drumming. 

A. Maynard's voice is just so-so. It's a bit monotone for my tastes. MY TASTES.

B. The guitar work isn't very impressive to me. I prefer more technical playing, generally speaking, or something that is more emotive. From Jimmy page, to Dimebag, to Segovia, to Wes Montgomery, to Jeff Loomis, to Willie Nelson, to Prince, I find Tool's guitar playing is somewhat monotonous and bland in comparison. I am a fan of so many different types of music, so please, don't insult my tastes or intelligence again. I've studied classical guitar at the university level, I listen to all kinds of jazz, country, metal, rock, funk, blues, and experimental players... the point is, just because I don't worship at the altar of your idols, doesn't mean my opinion is invalid.



ChaNce said:


> because it's just *not honestly possible* to listen to Tool and not be blown away by the musicianship, band interplay, and technical ability.



See, here's where you made your mistake. I disagree completely. I am thoroughly un-blown.  Don't paint me into a corner of saying I hate Tool... I don't. But they don't even come close to impressing me on the same level they apparently do you, regardless of who cites them as an influence. Yngwie could cite a purple baboon's ass as an influence, but that isn't going to change my opinion of him for good or ill. (But it might explain his fashion sense. ) Which is fine with me. It seems you are the only one who has a problem with that fact. You may question my credibility all you like. I seriously doubt it will affect either A) my standing amongst my friends here, or B) my own belief in my personal infalliblity. 



BTW, you don't need to persue this ad nauseum. You have your opinion, I have mine. Respect that.


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 18, 2007)

Heh, you said un-blown

See, if you would have provided your reasons in the first place... I wouldn't have had to get my panties in a bunch. And I never said you hate Tool.

I think you would agree that the musicians in Tool are talented, just not your cup of tea, correct? That works for me. 

I too believe in my own personal infallibility...And you are correct about Yngwies outfits. Yikes.

And..Hey!! Im an ss.org Regular now!! Doesn't that count for something?!?!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 18, 2007)

Why is it that every time someone brings this band up on a forum it starts a fight!?


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 18, 2007)

HotRodded, you live in Pearland? I live in West U.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

ChaNce said:


> Heh, you said un-blown
> 
> See, if you would have provided your reasons in the first place... I wouldn't have had to get my panties in a bunch. And I never said you hate Tool.
> 
> I think you would agree that the musicians in Tool are talented, just not your cup of tea, correct? That works for me.


I would agree Danny Carrey is talented... 



ChaNce said:


> I too believe in my own personal infallibility...And you are correct about Yngwies outfits. Yikes.


That's the spirit! We all take after Heavy Metal Jesus. 



ChaNce said:


> And..Hey!! Im an ss.org Regular now!! Doesn't that count for something?!?!


Yep. You now get the sublime pleasure of mocking Drew's pink polo fetish.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 18, 2007)

ChaNce said:


> HotRodded, you live in Pearland? I live in West U.



Yeah I'm in WA right now visiting, but I should be back the first week of Feb.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to say, but one day it will click. YES WAY! --->


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

right_to_rage said:


> Sorry to say, but one day it will click. YES WAY! --->



Explain thyself, Noob!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG I disagree with Bob!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tool is one of my favorite bands ever. Maynard is my favorite lyricist/vocalist and the whole band just kicks ass. Aenima is on my short lsit of best albums ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Lamb of God > Tool. In fact, I drop my LoG all over your Tool. 

Besides, Eric... LoG is MUCH more politically-minded, in the same vien as our thinking.  You still need to check out Immortal Technique, and see LoG with me. Come up outta them RATM/Tool 90's, brother. It's liberating!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 18, 2007)

Tool is not political as mush as their are personal. Their music is more about internal struggle. That's why I like them.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Tool is not political as mush as their are personal. Their music is more about internal struggle. That's why I like them.



Bah. Internal turmoil is for emo faglings. We are mighty defenders of truth, justice, and the metal way!

Angry music is much more our speed, my Germano-Irish brother.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't ever call me emo or I'll cut you with my razor blades bitch.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

LoG it is, then!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 18, 2007)

Meh, Tool do very little for me. The guitar playing is conspicuously mediocre and the bassist is a bit too twiddly for such a simple band, plus, he's adopted the dreaded Korn Click Of Infinite Torture&#8482; which really doesn't fit their sound. Danny Carey can surely play but his band can't, nor can they write compelling music, especially considering how long they seem to take. 

Pefect Circle's _Mer De Noms_ is a holy grail of guitar tones and production in a radio rock context though, to my ears at least.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Marry me. 



Like DDDorian and Zimbloth, I much prefer APC.  Thsoe guys sound so perfect, (heh) and Maynard's voice really fits in well with that context. Plus, the production is insanely good.





Maynard. Heh. Everytime I see his name, I think John Maynard Keynes.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't this thread called "Danny Carey kicks ass"? or is it "Tool kicks ass" or "I'm thoroughly un-blown by Tool" ?

and by the way, he certainly kicks some serious ass. I hope I see him playing live (along with the other Tool members) some day. 

Maybe if Bob had said "they aren't very technical or... I dunno. TO ME, They lack something. TO ME, They are all mediocre, whereas DC is very good." the discussion about Tool, Adam Jones, Maynard, Lamb of God, etc. couldn't have happened.





 I don't know if I really wrote all that well, so correct me.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 19, 2007)

TRULY awsome ..love is style of druming .fucking great vid's


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2007)

danny carey is definitely a good drummer, very creative and interesting phrasing and feel and his drum sounds on lateralus are just awesome. tool lost me as a fan with 10,000 days tho, and i cant stand tool fanbois for pretty mucht the same reason i cant stand dave matthews fanbois.
but yeah danny is good and not too many drummers out there could fill his shoes...


----------



## Naren (Jan 19, 2007)

bulb said:


> danny carey is definitely a good drummer, very creative and interesting phrasing and feel and his drum sounds on lateralus are just awesome. tool lost me as a fan with 10,000 days tho, and i cant stand tool fanbois for pretty mucht the same reason i cant stand dave matthews fanbois.
> but yeah danny is good and not too many drummers out there could fill his shoes...



 Agreed on every point. I used to really like Tool on Aenima and I thought Lateralus was an okay album (not nearly as good as Aenima), but I've never liked Tool fanboys and I didn't like anything I heard off of 10,000 Days. And I oftentimes skip Lateralus songs when they come up on my iPod because most of them bore me now. 

But, yeah Danny Carry is a very good drummer. Interesting to watch and listen to.


----------



## b3n (Jan 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> _Angsty_ music is much more our speed, my Germano-Irish brother.







DDDorian said:


> The guitar playing is conspicuously mediocre .



...only one thing stand between you and the truth...the breakdown section of "the grudge" (3:52+).

Oh yes my friends, bring forth the mosh


----------



## Dormant (Jan 19, 2007)

bulb said:


> danny carey is definitely a good drummer, very creative and interesting phrasing and feel and his drum sounds on lateralus are just awesome. tool lost me as a fan with 10,000 days tho, and i cant stand tool fanbois for pretty mucht the same reason i cant stand dave matthews fanbois.
> but yeah danny is good and not too many drummers out there could fill his shoes...



Wow. Someone else with some sense. I can't stand the sycophantic rubbish that spews from Tool fan's mouths. I am a Tool fan but even I am not allowed to have an opinion that isn't positive or someway sucking some Tool cock. 

I remember posting in a thread a while ago saying how much I disliked 10,000 days and how when I saw them live last year I wasn't impressed and the new stuff just wasn't anywhere near as good as the old stuff. I then got roundly abused by a number of OTT Tool fans who don't seem to think I am allowed an opinion unless I can justify myself. In triplicate. 

Well guess what. It's music therefore I can have my opinion and I don't have to explain it. There is no technical criteria for judging what is good music. It's subjective. 

Sorry if this seems like a bit of a rant but I am a bit pissed off that Bob was abused for not liking something. I don't have to agree or disagree with him and he doesn't have to justify himself. 

Anyway just to show I really am not taking this THAT seriously, cock, bollocks, willy and bumhole.


----------



## Naren (Jan 19, 2007)

^ Nicely said, Dillon.

I think some people here completely ragged on Bob for no reason, acting as if Tool is an amazing band as a scientific fact and anyone who finds them boring or uninspiring is just wrong. Although I like a lot of Tool's older stuff (specifically Aenima), I agree with a lot of what Bob said. And it's his opinion. I think Chance was completely wrong is saying that all metal has been influenced by Tool. In my opinion, Tool is not metal (I would consider them alternative rock). I personally think that few metal bands are considerable influenced by Tool (there are some that are, but Chance inferred that all bands are). But, while I believe that, on the other hand, I do believe that many many alternative rock bands are heavily influenced by Tool. Bob has his opinion and he is not wrong (although I don't think he should be comparing Tool and LoG since they are two completely different bands in completely different genres of music).


----------



## Shawn (Jan 19, 2007)

Danny Carey does kick ass. I've always liked his drumming. I've been a Tool fan since 1993 too. Cool vids.


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 19, 2007)

Ooosh, I thought the wolf and I settled this on page 1?


----------



## Drew (Jan 19, 2007)

Dormant said:


> Wow. Someone else with some sense. I can't stand the sycophantic rubbish that spews from Tool fan's mouths. I am a Tool fan but even I am not allowed to have an opinion that isn't positive or someway sucking some Tool cock.



See, I disagree with you on 10,000 Days (It's a different sort of album than Lateralus - think of it less as ndividual tracks than one 60-minute peice of music, if it helps), but I TOTALLY agree with you on Tool fans. They're fucking psychotic. 

I don't get this "Tool is not technical" thing, though. Sure, they're not playing 32nd notes at 150bppm or doing guitar solos (in a traditional, non-abstract sense), but I still haven't figured out how to count out the breakdown to "The Pot" and the polyrhythms (listen to the cymbal fills) on the bridge of Lateralus still send shivers up my spine. They're one of the most rhythmically interesting bands that's gotten any mainstream support I can think of.

Naren, if I had to pidgeonhole Tool, I'd say prog-metal is as close as I could come, wiith maybe soem caveat like groove-oriented prog-metal or something. You have a high degree of rhythmic complexity with thematic song material and lengthy, ebb-and-flow sort of song structures... Idunno.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Dillon = my hero. 

Having to justify yourself again and again, ugh. Still, I always maintained from the beginning it was opinion. The way Spoongirl said I should have said it, whoa. Talk about redunancy. Notice, O' Young Lass, that in my posts I added the 2 cents thingy, or said "to me", or "I think".

No one neg repped me, so I guess I came out ahead. 

Besides, Drew and I are friends. We're allowed to give each other shit. And reacharounds. And Bear Love. And... ugh. 



Drew, you make very good points. It's why I like Meshuggah, but they don't totally "grab" me. I guess I'm more into mmm... melodic and harmonic complexity, as opposed to purely ryhthmic. (Student of the classical genre, I suppose.) Or maybe it's just too subtle for my dense self. 

Danny Carrey, woo hoo! (I still prefer Chris Adler, though. )


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2007)

Naren said:


> Agreed on every point. I used to really like Tool on Aenima and I thought Lateralus was an okay album (not nearly as good as Aenima), but I've never liked Tool fanboys and I didn't like anything I heard off of 10,000 Days. And I oftentimes skip Lateralus songs when they come up on my iPod because most of them bore me now.
> 
> But, yeah Danny Carry is a very good drummer. Interesting to watch and listen to.



yeah, what i cant stand however are people who stubbornly maintain that he is the best drummer ever and try to convince you of that fact, there are tons of drummers better than danny carey, but that doesnt mean hes not a great drummer...i guess most people think that of their favorite band's drummers tho..


----------



## Naren (Jan 19, 2007)

bulb said:


> yeah, what i cant stand however are people who stubbornly maintain that he is the best drummer ever and try to convince you of that fact, there are tons of drummers better than danny carey, but that doesnt mean hes not a great drummer...i guess most people think that of their favorite band's drummers tho..



Very true. Reminds me of the classic rock fans who would swear to me that Jimi Hendrix was the most skilled guitarist ever. I would say, "He might be your favorite guitarist and I will concede that he was talented and very innovative at the time, but to claim that he is the most technically skilled guitarist out there is ridiculous." And, no matter what I'd say, they wouldn't listen. Some people have their favorite band (or artist) and have an idea set in their head that this particular person is the absolute best at their instrument (and, with pre-teens, it's the worst because they start considering guitarists or drummers for pop punk bands or simplistic pop rock bands as "the most skilled ______ in the world." I'm not bashing those styles of music, but, anyone who listens to them should know immediately that the bands are not technical or complicated in any way, voiding the claim they're making. Like Bob, I personally prefer melodic complexity, but I play what I like, regardless of whether it's very simple or very complicated).

Some Tool fans just deify the members of the band. I think it's funny that, in some Tool interviews I've read, the band members sometimes make fun of Tool fanboys.


----------



## huber (Jan 19, 2007)

What will always blow me away by Tool is that they have achieved Platinum sales that no one else has without huge amounts of MTV play or Radio play. They get some radio play now, but the thing the made that happened was not a catchy single it was just straight up good original music.

Where some musicians can smash Tool with there amazing technical abilities, IMO Tool can be matched only by few when it comes to song structure and writing.

But meh, I guess whenever you praise Tool without being neutral enough you're deemed fanboy and nothing you say matters much. So whatever.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 20, 2007)

Shut up Fanboy.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2007)

huber said:


> What will always blow me away by Tool is that they have achieved Platinum sales that no one else has without huge amounts of MTV play or Radio play. They get some radio play now, but the thing the made that happened was not a catchy single it was just straight up good original music.
> 
> Where some musicians can smash Tool with there amazing technical abilities, IMO Tool can be matched only by few when it comes to song structure and writing.
> 
> But meh, I guess whenever you praise Tool without being neutral enough you're deemed fanboy and nothing you say matters much. So whatever.



they are without a doubt a marketing anomaly, but it doesnt really mean anything other than the fact that they have made a ton of fans over the years. some would argue that the fact that they have so many fans means they must be good, but by that logic any band with a ton of fans must be good...i guess i was wrong about blink 182 and linkin park after all....


----------



## huber (Jan 20, 2007)

True, but it still blows me away. I didn't mean to say that made them a great band.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2007)

agreed completely, its amazing they pulled it off, i just would say you would have more of a chance winning the lottery than something like that happening to your band (if you play good music hehe)...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 21, 2007)

Danny Carey is a good drummer. *NOT* THE BEST, but good and interesting(IMO). I'm a tool fan but I can tell you that they are *NOT* THE MOST TALENTED band ever. Their progressiveness is more about band interplay rather than just everyone pulling out all the stops(Liquid Tension Experiment comes to mind, I'm not bashing I like them too). I have nothing against political music, but the more introspective stuff that tool does is over looked A LOT these days.

For those that think Adams guitar playing is easy try to learn the Vicarious intro.

```
e|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
b|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D|-12-0-0-10-0-0-12-0-0-12-14-0-0-10-0-0-12-0-0-0-15-0-0-10-0-0-10-0-0-12-14-0-0-10-0-0-12-0-10h12-|
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
```
P.S. It's much more difficult than it looks.

This is all my opinion. If you think they suck, fine if you think they rock, fine. Just don't get into fights over it. I know what my opinions are, but I don't try to force them on others. If it has appeared this way anywhere in my post, it was not my intent and I am sorry.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2007)

I've always heard off-kilter rythyms and hemiolas and that sorta thing in my head from an early age so when people claim something is "technical" because it has an odd rythym I don't really agree. I find that stuff pretty easy to navigate although I know many others don't. I've personally never heard Adam Jones do anything interesting and is tone is neither here not there with me. Danny Carey pulls off some tricky stuff though, and I enjoy the albums he did with Les Claypool and Adrian Belew.


----------



## huber (Jan 21, 2007)

Not to try and prove you wrong or anything, but there trickiest rhythm I think is in Rosetta Stoned. The part before the solo and during it. Figuring that thing out was a nightmare. Check that shiiiiit.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah but if your are into weird rhythms then meshuggah, ion dissonance, and dillinger do those 3209 times better


----------



## Leon (Jan 22, 2007)

Undertow and Aenima are probably two of my favorite discs, as far as a CD that i can listen to begining to end without feeling the urge to skip any tracks.

and, it is my opinion that Tool kicks some ass


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

^ I am into Mesh, but I still like tool. And +1 to Rosetta Stoned I cannot find the '1' in that track (at certain points), the Vicarious intor was simply the first thing that poped into my head, mainly cause I know how to play it and that it tends to mess *most* (but not all) people up when they attempt it, which can be quite entertaining to watch.


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I've always heard off-kilter rythyms and hemiolas and that sorta thing in my head from an early age so when people claim something is "technical" because it has an odd rythym I don't really agree. I find that stuff pretty easy to navigate although I know many others don't.



Though, you're at least aware that you're the exception and not the rule here - as a site we have a strong prog/metal bent (in the most expansive definition of the word, spanning from stuff like Dream Theater way out to Meshuggah territory, Nevermore to Opeth - Chris's power metal fetish doesn't count ), and as a musical community we are WAY more familiar with musical complexity than, say, your average HC crew. There's a lot of guitarists who'd get totally fucked up by even some of Tools simpler polyrhythmic moments, and the 7/4-4/4 guitar alternation with the bass alternating 4/4-7/4 in "Forty-Six and 2" still makes my head spin. 

Speaking of which, that track got a LOT of radio airplay, so I'm not entirely sure you can say they made it without radio support. I nearly bought "AEnima" based on the strength of that tune, and had I I suspect I would have been a way better guitartist for it today. 

Also, the "best" drummer is a horribly subjective discussion, but Carey's my _favorite_ drummer. He's studied indian tabla playing for a number of years now, and there's this "circularity" to his phrasing from about Lateralus onward that just blows my mind - he phrases unlike any other drummer I've ever heard. If you play a couple ragas and then throw Lateralus on, it's really kind of remarkable how he's taken a lot of tabla concepts and made them work in a hard rock/metal context, and the tabla is a sound I've always loved, from very early on.


----------



## Metahedron (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, the "best" drummer is a horribly subjective discussion, but Carey's my _favorite_ drummer. He's studied indian tabla playing for a number of years now, and there's this "circularity" to his phrasing from about Lateralus onward that just blows my mind - he phrases unlike any other drummer I've ever heard. If you play a couple ragas and then throw Lateralus on, it's really kind of remarkable how he's taken a lot of tabla concepts and made them work in a hard rock/metal context, and the tabla is a sound I've always loved, from very early on.



That is definitely a majority of my affinity to his playing: the Tabla. I adore middle eastern influences in music(From East Bay Ray to Bela Bartok) to such a degree that a majority of my melodic voice on the guitar is Oud inspired(a concept few collaborating musicians have been able to grasp).


----------



## huber (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh man, for some Danny Carey craziness from the electric part of things listen to Intension. I just got that on shuffle and OH MY GOODNESS that is incredible electronic work.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 24, 2007)

+1 on the ethnic influence, he does sound VERY unique.


----------

